
Status of every startup incubated by Y Combinator and other seed accelerators - treyp
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en
======
mixmax
Doing some numbers:

When you add the acquisitions together you get $56 mill. Assuming that YC has
an average stake of 7% they've made $3.9 mill from the acquisitions so far.

If you assume the expenditures to be $10.000 per startup that's $1.74 mill,
since there are 174 companies in the spreadsheet. Also, since the YC guys need
to get paid there's probably an overhead of $500.000 a year for five years.
That's $2.5 mill. Adding the two numbers give you $4.24. mill.

So if you include a nice wage for the four YC founders they're not making a
profit yet, actually they're down $340.000. Of course these numbers are wildly
inaccurate, and don't include future acquisitions, etc.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I assume Dropbox and Loopt will change these numbers drastically. It is almost
certain YC will have one 100M + exit from its pool of startups.

~~~
rms
And Justin.tv is a UFC pay-per-view deal away from validating an entire
industry... it is probably going to take them a while though, the UFC guy
acted really angry at the congressional hearings on the subject of online live
streaming video.

~~~
jolan
They already do pay-per-view online. They use silverlight for the smoothhd
capability.

justin.tv/ustream are used to pirate UFC pay-per-views.

~~~
rms
I meant that justin.tv may in the future negotiate a deal for them to sell
legitimate, non-pirated UFC pay-per-view.

------
jedc
Hey, everyone. I'm the guy who originally put this spreadsheet together.
Couple things:

\- I welcome corrections!

\- Acquisition prices are likely _wildly_ wrong since they're just my guesses.
(Again, I welcome guidance/corrections)

\- This list is not exhaustive, though I'm trying to make it complete. I
started it to help in my analysis of seed accelerators I did for my MBA
thesis. (Insert MBA stereotypes here) I keep it going because I find it
interesting and hoped people might find it useful.

~~~
paul9290
Hmmm you previously had links to various companies. Did you remove such for a
reason?

~~~
jedc
I haven't removed any links that I remember... which ones are you talking
about?

------
ivankirigin
There are so many on the list that I know will continue as apps but
essentially aren't companies anymore. Those kinds of transitions don't come
with a press release. So don't trust any math about those that have not
exited.

Further, the really important stat for YC is the number of big wins. They
still have not idea how many there will be.

------
niekmaas
The topic poster makes it pretty sure that he is NOT the author/editor. So
stop posting missing info! If you think data should be added, e-mail
jed.christiansen@gmail.com

~~~
daleharvey
I have emailed the author pointing him to this thread for corrections.

------
treyp
it should be noted that even though i submitted this, i'm not its creator or
editor. for corrections, you can email Jed Christiansen as detailed on the
first sheet.

------
steveklabnik
You're missing the third and fourth classes of the program I went through
(AlphaLab) as well as an exit from one of the companies, and some deaths.

------
paraschopra
Hey, how do you estimate the acquisition price?

------
qaexl
OT: That was interesting, watching Google Docs report anonymous users logging
in to read the document.

~~~
aw3c2
How is that possible? All I get is a login page.

------
erikstarck
In Denmark there is also Startup Bootcamp: <http://startupbootcamp.dk/>

------
niravs
Would've been nice if this was editable.

------
daleharvey
Sad to have to point out that Kublax recently had to shut down their service,
wish the best to the guys.

~~~
daleharvey
also the url for hypernumbers is hypernumbers.com

------
rodyancy
<http://www.betaspring.com/> is missing.

~~~
tsondermann
I can speak to the specifics of last summers class at Betaspring (our first
class), if anyone here is interested. tsondermann at betaspring

------
abraham
<http://www.sproutbox.com/> is missing.

------
Aetius
Weddingbook was acquired (fbFund). Not sure of the price.

